# Steve Ketchmark



## shesulsa (Mar 5, 2007)

He fought intestinal problems his entire life. Born with a hernia, later developing Crohn's and then finally cancer.  Sworn to the last breath to cling to life because he felt it was precious.  Everything he ever did was dedicated to helping others find their life, recreate it, pull themselves up by their bootstraps if they were down and toasting the good times because they were good and we were all alive.

He would never admit defeat because to entertain death was to die, in his opinion.  He went on to live better at 10am this morning.

Rest at last, Uncle Steve.  We'll miss ya.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 5, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2007)

:asian:  My prayers are with you and your family :asian:


----------



## MJS (Mar 5, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 5, 2007)

Georgia, I am so sorry for your loss.  Hang in there.  I am a phone call away.

Rest in Peac Uncle Steve :asian:


----------



## rutherford (Mar 5, 2007)

.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 5, 2007)

:asian:  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 5, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## donna (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, my deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 5, 2007)

Sleep well.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 5, 2007)

. :asian:


----------



## bydand (Mar 5, 2007)

:asian: Prayers to you and your family over your loss :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  My deepest condolences.

.


----------



## exile (Mar 5, 2007)

Tears in my eyes, I'm so sorry Shesulsa. :asian:


----------



## pstarr (Mar 5, 2007)

God Bless.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 6, 2007)

.


----------



## LawDog (Mar 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 6, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Mar 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------

